# Reviews of Circle M trailers



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm hoping the hear other's experiences with Circle M trailers. I'm going to look at a 2001 two horse Circle M on Wed. or Thurs. this week (10-16/17) unless there are a lot of negative opinions.

Thanks !

Fay


----------

